# I have a really stupid question about filling the syringe!



## noteven (Jul 14, 2014)

So stupid I am embarrassed to ask.  Which part of the rubber tip on the bottom of the plunger is supposed to be lined with the calibration marks?  The shoulder or the bottom of the curve?  I have been using the shoulder but I think I am coming out a cc or more short on my dose.


----------



## jennerrator (Jul 14, 2014)

the bottom of the plunger should be lined up with the tick on the syringe that is your dose...think that's what you are asking?


----------



## noteven (Jul 14, 2014)

That is it & thanks for clearing that up for me.  much appreciated !


----------



## Rumpy (Jul 14, 2014)

Yes, like Jenn said, the bottom of the plunger, or more to the point, the top of the liquid.  After you measure out the gear, you should draw a little air in too, like 0.2-0.3ml.  When you pin, the air pushes out all of the gear, otherwise you can loose about 0.1ml to needle volume.  Injecting a little air into a muscle is fine.


----------



## jennerrator (Jul 14, 2014)

noteven said:


> That is it & thanks for clearing that up for me.  much appreciated !



no problem, glad I could help


----------



## #TheMatrix (Jul 14, 2014)

...I say go for the top and get that extra .2ml.   
Or learn to leave a bubble in the syringe to use to push all the oil in.  You always lose  some oil where the syringe n needle screw together anyway


EDIT,  fukcing rumpy has faster internet and replies quicker


----------



## snake (Jul 15, 2014)

To add something noteven, if you draw with say a 20 g and inject with a 25 g, back the stopper out a little. It will draw out what's in the larger needle rather than throwing it away.
For the record, I try to remove all the air. Just going by my Doctor instructions to minimize the chance of a clot.


----------



## AlphaD (Jul 15, 2014)

Always lean towards a little more then a little less, is my two cents.


----------



## Grego (Feb 4, 2019)

With the needle straight up in the air measure to the top of the plunger. Leave a few tenths of a ml of air in the syringe. Two purposes one use the air to push all the oil out and two if you hit a vain you will know because the blood will go into the syringe.  If you use that technique you should still aspirate prior to injecting. I know we all have our perfected method. I’ve been on TRT for 20 years so I have been pinning myself far longer than I would have perfered.


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Feb 4, 2019)

Grego said:


> With the needle straight up in the air measure to the top of the plunger. Leave a few tenths of a ml of air in the syringe. Two purposes one use the air to push all the oil out and two if you hit a vain you will know because the blood will go into the syringe.  If you use that technique you should still aspirate prior to injecting. I know we all have our perfected method. I’ve been on TRT for 20 years so I have been pinning myself far longer than I would have perfered.


Bumping a 2014 thread eh?  

It's ok, we like to reminisce sometimes too.


----------



## BigSwolePump (Feb 4, 2019)

Maybe, he has a delorian and can come back to the future to get his question answered. I hope that he can make it to 88 MPH before he hits the building though....:32 (19):


----------



## Straight30weight (Feb 4, 2019)

BigSwolePump said:


> Maybe, he has a delorian and can come back to the future to get his question answered. I hope that he can make it to 88 MPH before he hits the building though....:32 (19):


Chances are doing a 88 in a Delorean ain’t happening even with miles of of straightaway


----------



## Gadawg (Feb 5, 2019)

Straight30weight said:


> Chances are doing a 88 in a Delorean ain’t happening even with miles of of straightaway




Sometimes you have to push it with a steam engine.


----------



## BigSwolePump (Feb 5, 2019)

Gadawg said:


> Sometimes you have to push it with a steam engine.


True story. I saw it once on the tvs


----------

